# Using a bathroom exhaust fan for cooling?



## ZakkWylde (Feb 21, 2009)

My dad is putting a new exhaust fan in our bathroom and I noticed that it used a molex connector for power, is there anyway that you could mod a case to use this for cooling? wouldn't that be awesome? The fan is very quiet and moves a lot of air 90+ CFM (cubic feet per minute). That would be the ultimate in air cooling. Is this just insanity or could it be done successfully?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 21, 2009)

Not bad idea , but be warned the plastic housing can cause noise when comes in touch with metals ( side cover ) . 

If you can stand the teasing from your friends try it . 

You can also paint it black.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 21, 2009)

Assuming it uses the same power that your power supply supplies via molex then yes.


----------



## LittleLizard (Feb 21, 2009)

it would be fun, but is a very good idea


----------



## Asylum (Feb 21, 2009)

LMAO!! Go ahead and slap you a oven exhaust fan on top of your case too!!


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 21, 2009)

ZakkWylde said:


> My dad is putting a new exhaust fan in our bathroom and I noticed that it used a molex connector for power, is there anyway that you could mod a case to use this for cooling? wouldn't that be awesome? The fan is very quiet and moves a lot of air 90+ CFM (cubic feet per minute). That would be the ultimate in air cooling. Is this just insanity or could it be done successfully?



That's actually an excellent idea! Like said above, you could paint it, check the voltages, and give her a shot. If you do, you MUST take pics!


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 21, 2009)

thoughtdisorder said:


> If you do, you MUST take pics!



Oh no no no no ....  thats private stuff ...


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 21, 2009)

hmmm... im intreaged. Me want see pictures now!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 21, 2009)

Pretty sure that this is the model http://www.nutone.ca/PDF/Specifications/99043655C.pdf


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 21, 2009)

Man wanna see how it ends! very wanting to see final pics!!!!!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 21, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Assuming it uses the same power that your power supply supplies via molex then yes.



Wanting to know if you've OCed your E2220...


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry friend it will not work out ....  thats a 220V  motor  blower design . 

http://www.nutone.ca/PDF/InstallGuides/99043659A.pdf

Thats why its silent  "  Slow RPM blower design " . 

Also looks very awkward design for use on computer case . 

I believe that all of as here, we had in mind  the common fan design ,
thats why we some how agree on this project .

Any way , if you like to play with it , play .


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 21, 2009)

I was just throwin the idea out there, I wasn't really planning to try it. I thought it sounded possible though.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Feb 21, 2009)

Ya, it is... just make sure that you don't stick it on your PSU though...


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 21, 2009)

ZakkWylde said:


> *I was just throwing the idea out there*, I wasn't really planning to try it. I thought it *sounded possible* though.



Ok .. no problem .


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Feb 22, 2009)

ZakkWylde said:


> I was just throwin the idea out there, I wasn't really planning to try it. I thought it sounded possible though.



Oh man! I wanted to see that!


----------



## DaveK (Feb 22, 2009)

Dam, I thought he was going to do it


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe someday, once i acquire some mad case-modding skillz. One of you experienced pros should give it a try.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 22, 2009)

lol, i use an exhaust fan on my rig when it gets a lil hot.

its very load tho but pushes a couple hundred CMF.

plugs into a normal socket tho and too big to mod it into the case.


----------



## jagass (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice idea...hehe...Just be safe...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Feb 22, 2009)

heh yeah close call to chopping my fingers


----------



## Haytch (Feb 22, 2009)

I soon realized that opening the side of the case and sitting a 45cm 250cfm floorstand fan blowing into the case was less effective then the case being closed.  I ended up mounting a 30cm 180cfm fan onto the side wall on the motherboard side with some custom airflow tubes, but realized later that simply exchanging the existing 12cm fans with something above 250cfm did ten times better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2009)

best thing is to have cold air, temps lower with cold air than warm.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 25, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> best thing is to have cold air, temps lower with cold air than warm.



That's like... Sig worthy


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Well lets not let this thread go to waste without atleast one picture of a PC with a stupid big fan attached to it.

About 8 years ago I had a full server tower with a ton of fans in it. I decided to cut a round hole in the door and fit my 12cm Duracraft house fan to it. MAN did it cool nicely! Just plug it into the wall and select low, medium or high...!


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice, I like it, lol.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 25, 2009)

Looking back it was pretty absurd but lol it was a conversation piece for sure!


----------



## ZakkWylde (Feb 25, 2009)

that is awesome! was it really loud?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 25, 2009)

WhiteNoise said:


> Well lets not let this thread go to waste without atleast one picture of a PC with a stupid big fan attached to it.
> 
> About 8 years ago I had a full server tower with a ton of fans in it. I decided to cut a round hole in the door and fit my 12cm Duracraft house fan to it. MAN did it cool nicely! Just plug it into the wall and select low, medium or high...!



I think this was CoolerMasters original idea for the HAF932.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Feb 25, 2009)

HAF ain't got nothing on this...


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 25, 2009)

ZakkWylde said:


> that is awesome! was it really loud?



Thats the great thing about it. It was very quiet. You have to figure that is was a 12cm oscillating house fan. Even on high it was much quieter than the rest of the case. At the time I was running a 1GHz AXIA @ 1.4GHz with a Dragon-Orb 3 HS/F and it kept that cpu nice and cool once I added that side fan.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 25, 2009)

hahah thats awesome.  I used to use a small desk fan to feed cooler air to my intake fans.  Thats about it.  Nice ghetto mod though haha


----------



## v12dock (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL i like it


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Feb 25, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...ode+matchall&recN=112002&N=0&Ntk=P_PartNumber

The OP was referring to this model.... not exactly bargain priced.


----------

